# Question about CORSAIR CMPSU-750HX



## runevirage (Apr 15, 2010)

I noticed in the specs that the PCIe connectors were 4x8-pin; generally are 8 pins 6+2 or is it 6+2 only if it says? Does this mean that this power supply is unusable with graphics cards that use 6-pin power? Thanks.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 15, 2010)

Nah, they'll work with 6-pin cards. All of them are the 6-2 pin split kind. Here are you HX750W connectors.







I can't say I've ever seen a PSU with unsplit 8-pin PCIe power.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 15, 2010)

They are 6+2. No worries.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 15, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Nah, they'll work with 6-pin cards. All of them are the 6-2 pin split kind. Here are you HX750W connectors.
> 
> http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/corsair_hx750w_power_supply_review/img/15.jpg
> 
> I can't say I've ever seen a PSU with unsplit 8-pin PCIe power.



Thermaltake tr2 850 comes with true 8 pin connectors on it they have a different cable to make them 6 pin compatable

But like you said the corsair is fine


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2010)

Corsair only uses 6+2's AFAIK


----------

